

Blogging and writing about JavaScript - poseid
https://speakerdeck.com/mulderp/blogging-and-writing-about-javascript

======
poseid
This talk is about how I change from blogging about philosophy (and Ruby) to
JavaScript. Parts of the blog resulted into my new book
[http://pipefishbook.com/](http://pipefishbook.com/)

